# Contacts or Glasses?



## lateralligator (Aug 18, 2012)

My eyesight is pretty poor. I wear contacts most of the time--multifocals, which are sucky when it comes to driving, especially at night, in terms of being able to see signs at a distance.

What works best for you overall while working? :blink:


----------



## Thriceknight (Aug 18, 2012)

I wear glasses myself. My vision isn't actually that bad. My prescription is just to sharpen things up, especially at night. I've thought about going to contact lenses so I don't have to carry around both my glasses and sunglasses(non prescription). What keeps me from going to contact lenses is the fact that your eyewear can actually act as BSI for your eyes. My instructor once told us of a time when he worked a call with blood and airway issues and when he was all cleaned up he noticed a small droplet on the center of his glasses. Had he opted for contacts, guess where the bodily fluid would've ended up. But if u wanna keep contact lenses...we carry face shields for a reason


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting! Hadn't thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 19, 2012)

I wear contacts most of the time. When I do calls, I use protective eyewear 100% of the time that I'm near the patient, for precisely that reason above. Fortunately, I find my eye protection to be very comfortable and I really don't notice they're on. I do bring my backup eye glasses in case my contacts somehow become contaminated with something though.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 19, 2012)

contacts during the day, glasses at night.  when I'm inside dispatching, than it's glasses day or night.

btw, any time you might get crap in your eyes (MVAs, major traumas, airways maintenance, projectile vomit, etc), wear eye protection, and if needed, face protection.  I always have a pair of safety glasses in my pocket for just that reason


----------



## titmouse (Aug 19, 2012)

Glasses all the way! Contacts can get annoying and require "maintenance".. With glasses its just on/off.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2012)

I avoid contacts when involved with patient care for the same reason that contacts aren't allowed in science labs. Glasses can act as BSI. On the other hand, if anything gets into your eyes while wearing contacts it will also seep between the contact and your eye, thus increasing exposure and making it harder to get out of your eyes.


----------



## Shepard (Aug 19, 2012)

I use contacts. My vision isn't awful but I certainly need contacts or glasses. I have great contacts that I haven't had trouble with basically ever. I was taught, and I agree, that while glasses can act as some protection they really aren't BSI. Most glasses don't have any protection to the side of the eyes and some sit fairly far away from the face. We generally always have eye protection quickly handy, if not on, even when we run basic medical aids.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 19, 2012)

Most of the time I wear contacts ( I have the ones you can leave in for a month at a time...sleep included) I always have safety glasses on me in case they are needed.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I've been kind of obsessing about this, oddly. Good to know either way it can be safe. I'm very vain about my eyes. But I see better in glasses. Oh well, bye bye vanity.


----------



## mrg86 (Aug 22, 2012)

I wear both, I can't do the contacts 24/7, my eyes dry out. I'm good for about 15 hours max with contacts in.


----------



## PVC (Aug 22, 2012)

lateralligator said:


> My eyesight is pretty poor. I wear contacts most of the time--multifocals, which are sucky when it comes to driving, especially at night, in terms of being able to see signs at a distance.
> 
> What works best for you overall while working? :blink:



I wear bifocals and have three pairs of glasses. The normal ones, sunglasses and  safety glasses that I wear on calls. I really like the safety glasses for work.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 22, 2012)

PVC said:


> I wear bifocals and have three pairs of glasses. The normal ones, sunglasses and  safety glasses that I wear on calls. I really like the safety glasses for work.



Cool. The safety glasses are prescription?


----------



## PVC (Aug 22, 2012)

lateralligator said:


> Cool. The safety glasses are prescription?



Yes, I have the same prescription in all of the glasses. Sears in Texas has a 2fer sale. I think they might still have it. The sunglasses are Yellow and fit close to my face so I can wear them day and night. I feel comfortable wearing the yellow glasses during patient contact as well because people can see my eyes. The safety glasses are the primaries for calls though.


----------



## ken158 (Aug 24, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Glasses all the way! Contacts can get annoying and require "maintenance".. With glasses its just on/off.



Came here to say this. Once foreign debris gets in your contacts, you might have to take your contacts off.


----------



## PVC (Aug 24, 2012)

ken158 said:


> Came here to say this. Once foreign debris gets in your contacts, you might have to take your contacts off.



Great point. If the debris is a chemical you may not be able to remove the contact lens without damaging your cornea a well.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys  PVC, it sounds like you have it figured out. Didn't know I could get prescription safety glasses. It's funny, I'm not worried about fitness, or my back, etc. in pursuing this career. I'm worried about not being able to see what I need to! Blind as a bat. As in I can't see the big 'E' on the eye chart, lol.

I'm doing glasses.


----------



## PVC (Aug 24, 2012)

lateralligator said:


> Thanks guys  PVC, it sounds like you have it figured out. Didn't know I could get prescription safety glasses. It's funny, I'm not worried about fitness, or my back, etc. in pursuing this career. I'm worried about not being able to see what I need to! Blind as a bat. As in I can't see the big 'E' on the eye chart, lol.
> 
> I'm doing glasses.



The job requires to be able to read the labels on the medications and document what you read, The expiration dates are written in tiny letters. If it were not for corrective lenses I would not be able to do it. 

Besides, glasses are cool now. Even people that don't need them get dummy pairs so they can look like us


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 24, 2012)

PVC said:


> The job requires to be able to read the labels on the medications and document what you read, The expiration dates are written in tiny letters. If it were not for corrective lenses I would not be able to do it.
> 
> Besides, glasses are cool now. Even people that don't need them get dummy pairs so they can look like us



You are SO right. 

Who cares if I shell out $50 jillion dollars just so they don't look like Coke bottles?


----------

